# Danish oil and wood glue



## LancsRick (13 Feb 2016)

I might have cocked up here... 

Make some shelves today, just horizontal shelves rebated into a single vertical column, so quite minimalist. Log in bed though I realise I've coated the whole thing with a coat of Danish oil, including the horizontal shelf surfaces that will mate in the rebate. 

Will standard wood glue still bond properly, or do I need to use an adhesive for non porous surfaces now? Thewood is oak.


----------



## ED65 (15 Feb 2016)

You might get an adequate bond with wood that has a single coat of Danish oil 'on' it, but it won't be anything like as strong as it could be as you would expect. 

I don't know that a glue like epoxy would give a particular strong bond either, but you'll want to wait for a full cure of the oil component in the finish before using whatever you choose.


----------



## LancsRick (15 Feb 2016)

Thanks. I ended up doing a trial, sanding back an area that I had oil, then used exterior woodglue on that, and it has set rock solid. It might well be weaken, but for a set of shelves it has done the job - got away with that one, phew!

Thanks


----------

